# Speedsolving wiki: Notable Cubers



## macky (Jan 11, 2011)

Help me write these. The wiki is the best place for these.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Notable_Cubers
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/User:Qqwref/Famous_Cubers


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Yu Nakajima article is not accurate.


----------



## macky (Jan 11, 2011)

Fixed. But you should fix errors if you spot them.

And add more info.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jan 11, 2011)

I went ahead and added the Will Smith info. And yes, as much as we detest Justin Beiber, he's still a notable celebrity and I added his name to the list.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jan 11, 2011)

No Feliks?


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 11, 2011)

Who's going to write the article for MeMyselfAndPi?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 11, 2011)

Will Smith/Justin Beiber are not notable cubers. They are notable people who cube.


----------



## Igora (Jan 11, 2011)

Shouldn't this be going by last name?


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Will Smith/Justin Beiber are not notable cubers. They are notable people who cube.


 
Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.

Opinion about an undefined term that is.

OnT: Haiyan xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2011)

Igora said:


> Shouldn't this be going by last name?


 
Cubing has traditionally gone by first name. Perhaps that's worth reconsidering someday, but for now, it's certainly consistent with other things we do to go by first name.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 11, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.
> 
> Opinion about an undefined term that is.


Not really, no. Justin Beiber and Will Smith are NOT notable cubers. Sure, seeing them solve may have gotten some people into cubing, but have either of these people added anything to the community? Have they reached solve times that many cubers aspire to? You will find that the answer to both of these questions is no.


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Not really, no. Justin Beiber and Will Smith are NOT notable cubers. Sure, seeing them solve may have gotten some people into cubing, but have either of these people added anything to the community? Have they reached solve times that many cubers aspire to? You will find that the answer to both of these questions is no.


 
That does not mean that they are not cubers. I'm not saying that they are cubers.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 11, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> That does not mean that they are not cubers. I'm not saying that they are cubers.


 
They just aren't notable.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> have either of these people added anything to the community?


 
I think one could argue that Will Smith (at least) HAS added something to the community. I suspect that a number of people here wouldn't have been here were it not for The Pursuit of Happyness. In fact, I kind of suspect it was only because of the extra attention the cube was getting at the time that I decided to pick speedcubing up back when I started. So at the very least, it seems likely that Will Smith helped add me to the community. I suspect there are many others.

And as much as it might disturb some other people here, I suspect that if we look a year from now, there will probably be quite a few other people added to our community because of the extra attention Justin Bieber brought. I seriously doubt it will be of the same scale as what Will Smith did for cubing, but it will probably have at least some effect.

They qualify as notable cubers, in my opinion.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Justin B*ie*ber





Kirjava said:


> Justin B*ie*ber





theanonymouscuber said:


> Justin B*ie*ber


 
Fixed.

edit: Dammit, Mike corrected himself before I could include him.



Mike Hughey said:


> I suspect that if we look a year from now, there will probably be quite a few other people added to our community because of the extra attention Justin Bieber brought. I seriously doubt it will be of the same scale as what Will Smith did for cubing, but it will probably have at least some effect.



Will Smith gave us guys, Justin has the power to give us girls. Go Justin!


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2011)

Am I notable? Please?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 11, 2011)

Paedo Pochmann? XD


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 11, 2011)

Owen said:


> Am I notable? Please?


 
Not quite...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2011)

Stefan said:


> edit: Dammit, Mike corrected himself before I could include him.


Yep - I was paying attention. (I never knew it was spelled that way!) I even got it so fast that my post doesn't show as edited.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 11, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think one could argue that Will Smith (at least) HAS added something to the community. I suspect that a number of people here wouldn't have been here were it not for The Pursuit of Happyness. In fact, I kind of suspect it was only because of the extra attention the cube was getting at the time that I decided to pick speedcubing up back when I started. So at the very least, it seems likely that Will Smith helped add me to the community. I suspect there are many others.
> 
> And as much as it might disturb some other people here, I suspect that if we look a year from now, there will probably be quite a few other people added to our community because of the extra attention Justin Bieber brought. I seriously doubt it will be of the same scale as what Will Smith did for cubing, but it will probably have at least some effect.
> 
> They qualify as notable cubers, in my opinion.


 
Shouldn't we be thanking the writer/director/producer of Pursuit of Happiness then? I doubt Will Smith had anything to do with the decision to put the cube in the film, as he couldn't solve before getting the role. If it wasn't him then it would have been somebody else doing the exact same thing. And you are just speculating about Bieber right now, we can discuss his place on this list when the theoretical people he's brought into cubing actually start showing up. Right now, he hasn't really done anything as far as I can see.

This is also all bearing the assumption that bringing new cubers counts as a contribution to speedcubing, which I heartily disagree with.


----------



## Kian (Jan 11, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Will Smith gave us guys, Justin has the power to give us girls. Go Justin!


 
Yeah, but all the girls will be sub 15. And not the good kind.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> That does not mean that they are not cubers. I'm not saying that they are cubers.



Maybe you should change it to notable *speedcubers*?


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Maybe you should change it to notable *speedcubers*?


 
Maybe. Then again it's a meaningless discussion since the terms doesn't really mean anything. And no, I don't think everyone agrees on that a speedcuber is someone who's trying cut his/her solve times.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think speedcubers is appropriate here. There are plenty of other accomplishments in cubing where speed isn't the main focus.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I doubt Will Smith had anything to do with the decision to put the cube in the film



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stqdx6_Xt-k

(shows where Smith allegedly got the idea from, how he had played it before, says Gardner said the cube incident never really happened, and that Smith brought the idea to the script... not sure it's correct, but doesn't look unlikely, especially considering how eager Smith was to show his cube solving in talk shows again and again)


----------



## macky (Jan 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yeah, but all the girls will be sub 15. And not the good kind.


 
Wait, which one's the bad kind??


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting, though I still stand by the final point of my post.


----------



## kvaele (Jan 11, 2011)

macky said:


> Wait, which one's the bad kind??


 
Age?


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yeah, but all the girls will be sub 15. And not the good kind.


 
But it's only a year or so to wait until sub15 becomes legal.


----------



## maggot (Jan 12, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yeah, but all the girls will be sub 15. And not the good kind.



i lol'd

I didnt see bacon boy on there.

Also, I hate to say it, but Dan Brown has done a lot for our community in a way. Top youtube video for 'How to solve a rubiks cube' 18,000,000+ views. . im sure a lot have learned from this guy in our community. with a spoopy method, but a method none the less.

Also, kian, our young ones need some game in their league! Remember, we're the old ones, and 99.9% of the forum is <18.


----------



## macky (Jan 12, 2011)

maggot said:


> Also, I hate to say it, but Dan Brown has done a lot for our community in a way. Top youtube video for 'How to solve a rubiks cube' 18,000,000+ views. . im sure a lot have learned from this guy in our community. with a spoopy method, but a method none the less.



So here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Notable_Celebrity_Cubers


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2011)

Stefan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stqdx6_Xt-k
> 
> (shows where Smith allegedly got the idea from, how he had played it before, says Gardner said the cube incident never really happened, and that Smith brought the idea to the script... not sure it's correct, but doesn't look unlikely, especially considering how eager Smith was to show his cube solving in talk shows again and again)


I have talked with Chris Gardner about this at the US Open 2007. He told me that the cube incident indeed never happened but that it was an "artistic interpretation" that he was perfectly fine with. Will Smith wanted to be able to actually solve it in the movie and in real life so Tyson taught him. Will Smith was indeed VERY happy to show his skills on Oprah and other places later. And there were plenty of threads on this forum about HOW big that influence of the movie was. The only thing I am not sure about is if it was Will Smith's idea in the first place, but I did get that idea. And if she still has Bieber-fieber I am NOT going to be interested 

and not 99.9% is < 18. I would guess 80% would be more realistic (stats anyone?)
and drawing the line at sub 15 (hoping to get legal the next year?????) is a bit too young for me. 21 and older is where I draw the line this year


----------



## macky (Jan 12, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Will Smith wanted to be able to actually solve it in the movie and in real life so Tyson taught him.


It was Toby.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

Someone needs to add a page about Macky 

Also, Macky your sig is no longer quite true


----------



## macky (Jan 12, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Also, Macky your sig is no longer quite true



I know, I'm kind of bummed out. =(


----------



## qqwref (Jan 12, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yeah, but all the girls will be sub 15. And not the good kind.


...nice one.


I think "Notable Cubers" should include anyone who is well-known for their cube solving. Doesn't matter if it's someone awesome like Rowe or Jaap or someone silly like Bieber or Graham Parker (the 26 years guy).


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> The only thing I am not sure about is if it was Will Smith's idea in the first place, but I did get that idea. *And if she still has Bieber-fieber I am NOT going to be interested *



Wait, what? Who is she? Looks like you forgot to write something there.



qqwref said:


> Graham Parker (the 26 years guy).



No, we don't even know whether he actually solved the cube.


----------



## macky (Jan 12, 2011)

Implemented succession boxes:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-start
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-end
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-ach
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-title
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-title-bef
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-title-aft
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-rec
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-rec-bef
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Template:S-rec-aft

Example: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Yu_Nakajima

The template has not been finalized. *Please don't copy this to other pages yet.*

Comments or suggestions?


----------



## macky (Jan 14, 2011)

You might enjoy this: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Gaétan_Guimond


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 14, 2011)

macky said:


> You might enjoy this: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Gaétan_Guimond


 
This is beautiful.


----------



## macky (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=Geir_Ugelstad

Does anyone know if the other early figures in BLD did speedBlind?
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/John_White
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Ralf_Laue
?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2011)

Chris Hardwick made it sound like Guimond probably did his BLD solves speedBLD, at least at first.

Chris also indicated that he thinks Guimond may believe he was the first to solve the cube BLD, not John White. I'm placing no judgment on that - I'm just relaying what Chris said.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I once asked him (on the forum) whether he denied John White's result, but he didn't respond.

I'm entertained that my "famous cubers" list is first on the notable cubers page, but I'm not listed in the category


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

I seem to remember Gaetan mentioning that he was working on blindfolded solving contemporary to John White, so it was perhaps unclear who got the first blindfolded solve of a Rubik's cube ever. Gaetan can you confirm this?


----------



## macky (Jan 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I'm entertained that my "famous cubers" list is first on the notable cubers page, but I'm not listed in the category



Fixed. I just forgot to put the Category tags at the bottom of your page. Though there's a lot more to add to your page....


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, there's a bunch of stuff about computer cubes and programming if you want to be complete... I think it's been a while since I was well-known for real-cube speed.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 14, 2011)

Gaetan only learned about the cube after the 1982 championships so John white definately was first.

From Gaetans site: Rubiksrecord.com

" Hello 

I am Canadian citizen from Montreal. My name is Gaétan Guimond and I am a Rubik's Cube fan. I first heard about the cube after the official 1982 world championship in Budapest Hungary. I created a web space in order to call upon the media and share my hobby with the cube's others fans. 

I invented a method by which the cube could be solved after only fifty moves with very little calculation. Yes, I do not pretend to be the fastest, but i am certain my method will produce the 3x3 Rubik's Cube solution in a record time. "

I am currently browing the remains of the site and there is some cool stuff there!
I even found some footage of a 27s "behind the back solve'


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Gaetan only learned about the cube after the 1982 championships so John white definately was first.


 
Yes, according to Ralf Laue's site, John White set his record in 1981, before the 1982 Championship. That does seem to clear that up then.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 6, 2011)

*bld first one cuber ?*



Mike Hughey said:


> Chris Hardwick made it sound like Guimond probably did his BLD solves speedBLD, at least at first.
> 
> Chris also indicated that he thinks Guimond may believe he was the first to solve the cube BLD, not John White. I'm placing no judgment on that - I'm just relaying what Chris said.



Nobody has seen bld solved by John White I think. Where is the video ?

Le cube était mort et quand je suis arrivé sur le web j'ai provoqué le retour du jeu vers la compétition comme une bombe. 

.............................................

wc bld 2003 
...................

Tel Aviv student joins Rubik's Cube tournament 
By LAUREN KRUGEL 
CJN Intern 

He once saw a man doing the puzzle behind his back and was inspired to try it himself. 
"I thought this guy has to have extraordinary vision or something," he said. "I thought I'd try it." 
It took Vomberg two weeks to master blindfolded cubing. The first time he solved the puzzle, it took him an hour. He has since shaved his time down to a a few minutes. 

Dror Vomberg

....................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAVPVy26eMU

GG


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody has seen bld solved by John White I think.



You're calling David Singmaster "Nobody"?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Gaetan,

I am sure your TV-appearances must have been a great inspiration for many people!
I'm glad some of the footage is still available via your videos.

However the topic here is the first BLD solves.
It does seem that you where the first on TV. 

The lack of video footage does not mean perse that John White did *not* solve the cube BLD in 1981.
These were the pre-(youtube - webcam - digital camera - phone with camera, whatever...) days, rember?

As you mention on your website that you only learend about the cube *after* the world chamionship of 1982 this would imply that you cannot have solved it (BLD) before him.

I would love to find out more about your BLD method!
Was it also based on your corners first method? Perhaps a version with corner algs that do not affect edge pieces?


----------



## macky (Feb 7, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Le cube était mort et quand je suis arrivé sur le web j'ai provoqué le retour du jeu vers la compétition comme une bombe.
> 
> GG



Gaétan, je t'ai envoyé un MP.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> You're calling David Singmaster "Nobody"?



Dror Vomberg était pas né ni la wca

Pourtant les videos beta et vhs était en magasin. J'ai déjà lu sur le web qu'il avait pas complété son bld 90% qui sait quoi sans preuve.

Merci Stefan


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 7, 2011)

macky said:


> Gaétan, je t'ai envoyé un MP.



Good 
Thank you


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 7, 2011)

I start with the corner first but I have another way. I reserve the right to be discreet. 

Thank you compliments Cubemove


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 7, 2011)

Gaetan,

I respect your right to keep your method to yourself but hope you will share it with the community one day.

Do you still have footage of some of your full solves?
Your videos which show your TV appearences only show short pieces of the solves.

I would love to see a full one! Some new footage would be cool!
I am sure the people on the forum would love to see it too!

In one of the clips the TV presentor mentions you solve it in 27 seconds.
[video]http://web.archive.org/web/20050212065129/http://www.rubikscuberecord.com/video3.wmv[/video]
I assume the inspection time is not included in this time?
How long do you take for a typical BLD solve (not perse behind the back) *incuding* inspection?


----------



## camcuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> I went ahead and added the Will Smith info. And yes, as much as we detest Justin Beiber, he's still a notable celebrity and I added his name to the list.


 
Well it looks like he was taken off lol


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 8, 2011)

For U

An old video on youtube today FULL SOLVED

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ywBlPgxCN4



Cubenovice said:


> Gaetan,
> 
> I respect your right to keep your method to yourself but hope you will share it with the community one day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> An old video on youtube today FULL SOLVED
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ywBlPgxCN4


 
You might want to make the faking less obvious.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 8, 2011)

Possibly you would have said the same comment without seeing the video.

Right ?

your betting is closed


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

solved with memo in less than 50s... sure, if you did that in 1982, now you should be able to solve it BLD sub-30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> You might want to make the faking less obvious.


 
Sorry, but I'm not very good at picking it up. How do you think it's faked? Prearranged scramble?

I will admit that it looks like a very small number of moves; I figure it's less than 60 slice turns, which is pretty shocking (although I didn't count all that carefully).


----------



## Stefan (Feb 8, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Possibly you would have said the same comment without seeing the video.
> 
> Right ?



Wrong.



Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry, but I'm not very good at picking it up. How do you think it's faked? Prearranged scramble?



Yeah. Didn't analyze the solve, I'm mostly basing it on the scrambler/"witness". Looking down/away instead of at Gaetan or the cube, lots of E-slice turns (who scrambles like that?), awkward ultra careful turning with thinking pauses, and solving the corners in the middle of the scramble (0:27 in the video). Nah...

But ok, let me change it to "You might want to make _it look a lot less suspicious_". That's what I'm sure of, the faking is still rather a guess.

Would be curious about the solving method (reconstruction anyone? ), whether it's speedblind (scrambling edges while solving corners) or normal blind...

Btw, Gaetan, I appreciate that you're communicating a bit now, responding meaningfully instead of just repeating old texts and Western videos.


----------



## cubacca1972 (Feb 13, 2011)

Deja Vu

This thread reminded me of an experience I had at the WC in Toronto in 2003


----------



## qqwref (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks like a straight CF speedsolve to me - notice that it ends with the M slice. The deliberateness of the scrambler suggests the scramble was pre-memorized.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 14, 2011)

You can see a few seconds of my video full bld in archive.

I cheat or I made magic or that I lied or told the truth I did not really matter.

The truth is that no archive is see how much I inspired the return of the game

You do not talk with a guy who 3000000 views 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yai61bX5LgI

I'm the name without my story inspiration 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZuC1lXnUcc


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> You can see a few seconds of my video full bld in archive.
> 
> I cheat or I made magic or that I lied or told the truth I did not really matter.
> 
> ...


 
Ok then, that guy is a stupid cheater. Happy?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I cheat or I made magic or that I lied or told the truth I did not really matter.
> 
> The truth is that no archive is see how much I inspired the return of the game



Propaganda is a form of communication that is aimed at influencing the attitude of a community toward some cause or position.

As long as it gains interest...


----------



## Nestor (Feb 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Propaganda is a form of communication that is aimed at influencing the attitude of a community toward some cause or position.
> 
> As long as it gains interest...



Perhaps out of respect /fear many people don't speak their mind regarding this "propaganda".


----------



## cubacca1972 (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> You can see a few seconds of my video full bld in archive.
> 
> I cheat or I made magic or that I lied or told the truth I did not really matter.
> 
> ...



Actually, whether someone lies or tells the truth does matter. The number of youtube hits one gets is irrelevant. 

Either state that your behind the back solves were rehearsed, or state that they were real. If you state they are real, show up to a competition, and demonstrate your abilities.

It's too bad that so much time is wasted on your behind the back solves, when your actual solving method is so good. Your method is what you should be drawing attention to.


----------



## theace (Feb 14, 2011)

I think Dhanayush deserves a spot. He's now the youngest kid to bld. He's got a couple of NRs too. And here in india, we all love him


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 17, 2011)

My method is available on the web. I often come back with my original show because I know he has assisted the return of the cube and kept in the dark. I lost only a few minutes when I place my link video because everything has been done already. because everything is already done. I had a lot of mail before 2003 testimonies.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 17, 2011)

theace said:


> I think Dhanayush deserves a spot. He's now the youngest kid to bld. He's got a couple of NRs too. And here in india, we all love him



Yes and very nice exploit


----------



## AndrewRocks (Feb 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cubing has traditionally gone by first name. Perhaps that's worth reconsidering someday, but for now, it's certainly consistent with other things we do to go by first name.


 
That's true.

Well, I need to go practice my Lar's Method since Jessica's Method is getting a bit stale.


----------



## theace (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Yes and very nice exploit


 What do you mean?


----------



## Godmil (Feb 17, 2011)

theace said:


> What do you mean?



I think he was using a meaning of 'exploit' to say something like "very nice accomplishment"


----------



## Rune (Feb 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I think he was using a meaning of 'exploit' to say something like "very nice accomplishment"


"I" don´t think so.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 17, 2011)

AndrewRocks said:


> That's true.
> 
> Well, I need to go practice my Lar's Method since Jessica's Method is getting a bit stale.


 
Method names are not the same as how we generally refer to cubers.


----------



## theace (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wondering whether he meant "Nice way to exploit the thread to promote a cuber you like" or "The cuber in concern exploited the BLD age thingy in a nice way". Clarifications plox?

EDIT: Just found the video on youtube! Here it is!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 26, 2011)

*Joke*



macky said:


> Gaétan, je t'ai envoyé un MP.



http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/5714

fun


----------

